# Christmas



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok so I have to ask what does everyone do for their babies for Christmas. My stepson told me that Sonic has to get presents from Santa too. So we bought him a new wheel a stuffed hedgie and I even went and bought him a tiny stocking. 
Can they eat some cat treats? Sonic doesn't like the bugs so if I can get him some packages of cat treats or something to put in his stocking my stepson would get a kick out of that.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, good quality cat treats would be fine for them.  I tried several different ones with Lily, as hiding treats in her cage.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=28759966 I had the freeze-dried shrimp, she always liked them - I only gave her one every other night at most because the freeze-dried-ness worried me a bit.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4280382 I cut these in half to make them even smaller. They're a little tough to chew, so I figured better safe than sorry. She loved them though, one of her favorites.

http://www.petco.com/product/115542/Natural-Balance-Perfect-Bites-Cat-Treats.aspx She only kind of liked these - more often than not, she'd ignore them in favor of other treats.

http://www.petco.com/product/106439/Wellness-Healthy-Indulgence-Cat-Food-Pouches.aspx By far her favorite treat - she would wake out of a dead sleep and come out of her igloo if she smelled the meat. :lol: If there was a dish with the meat in her cage, she always made a beeline for that first thing. Didn't matter what flavor either, every one I got, she loved. So I wouldn't waste them after opening the package (since I only gave her 2-3 chunks at a time), I drained some of the juice away, then put the meat chunks on a tray & froze them, then kept in a baggy. Microwaved for maybe 5-6 seconds and they were ready to serve.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I will try the last one you said. Any flavour should be ok for my boy though right? I don't want to give him something if there is a chance he might get very ill I would feel horrible.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, any should be just fine! I used at least a couple with seafood included & didn't notice any change in poop stinkiness, since the amount was so small anyway.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you have Sneaky Mom powers, you might want to try giving your hedgehog one of the treats in advance to make sure he'll eat them. Other portable-small treat ideas are one of those boxes of mixed-melon cubes at the supermarket (no pineapple or grapes, but the watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, and berries are all hedgehog-safe and sometimes popular).

The stocking may also be a present. Check the inside for loose threads & exposed seams; if it's hedgehog-safe, it can be a festive snuggle-sack. (If it does have exposed seams, you could line it with some fleece or another stocking, or flip it inside-out depending on its construction...)

Only tangentially related, but I built a tiny fleece tree for my little friend. Yes, I accept that is a sign of insanity, but it was fun, and he likes to hide under it!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh my Gosh I absolutely love the tree.That is just priceless. If only I had the patients I would make him his own little tree. Unfortunately patients I don't have. LOL



Annie&Tibbers said:


> If you have Sneaky Mom powers, you might want to try giving your hedgehog one of the treats in advance to make sure he'll eat them. Other portable-small treat ideas are one of those boxes of mixed-melon cubes at the supermarket (no pineapple or grapes, but the watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, and berries are all hedgehog-safe and sometimes popular).
> 
> The stocking may also be a present. Check the inside for loose threads & exposed seams; if it's hedgehog-safe, it can be a festive snuggle-sack. (If it does have exposed seams, you could line it with some fleece or another stocking, or flip it inside-out depending on its construction...)
> 
> Only tangentially related, but I built a tiny fleece tree for my little friend. Yes, I accept that is a sign of insanity, but it was fun, and he likes to hide under it!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I took Link with me to work for "Pictures with Santa". He had a ball actually! We let him walk around before the dogs and cats got there and he ended up anointing with Santa, a table cloth, a dog bed, Santa's shoe, MY shoe and the camera lens.... I think he had the best Christmas yet!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a great idea, I would love to get his picture taken with Santa except the only Santa we have around is the mall Santa and I'm pretty sure he would be to scared. Plus it is really cold here so I don't think it is a good idea to have him outside even if its just for a quick second or two. Hmmm makes me wonder if I could find a Santa outfit that I can get the hubby to wear hahaha. Or even a miniature stuffed santa. 
I went across the river last night and picked him a bunch of different treats that were suggested I even gave him one and he liked it.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I always forget about the weather up north! It has been in the 80s here, so it doesn't feel much like December. But I am going to pick up some hand warmers for my herd because I have a ton of requests for Link to go back for our picture event on Sunday. 

Check your local pet stores, I know the ones in my area always have Santa events this time of year.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm going to try and do some pics of Sonic tonight here is hoping that it works out. I read on here somewhere that someone gave their hedgie a lil peanut butter to keep him in place. So I'm guessing this will not hurt them at all?


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Sonic made out like a hedgie bandit, new treats a Christmas hedgie, a lil bed to go in his home, a fleece ball etc. I think he enjoyed his first Christmas.


----------

